# General > General Knives & Blades >  Show off your knives - knife porn !

## Lamewolf

OK mods, if this has already been done feel free to delete this.

But if not, everyone please show us your knives - good bad or ugly, we want to see them !  I'll post some as soon as I can get pics of them, but in the meantime show us what ya got !

A few of my old friends !

OldCarbon.jpg

New friends:

IMG_1305.JPG

----------


## Rick

It has but it's been a while. Lot's of new toys have probably showed up since then.

----------


## Zack

I don't have a picture, but my favorite knife that I own is probably my Buck 110.  It's dirty, ugly, and old.  Just as God intended!

----------


## Arctic Fox

I'm looking at buying a 110 next

----------


## hunter63

Very first home made knife ever.....
Industrial hacksaw blade.....top of a boot of sheath.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Second effort...hacksaw blade again....and most likely the most used of any knife except maybe the EDC SAK
Garden and dandelion digger.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bottom:
File turned into filet knife.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

You want just the ones here in the house or all of them out of the vehicles and kits too?

----------


## Arctic Fox

Little neck knife i made, a tomahawk i am forging from a farrier rasp, and a knife for my older brother i am still working on (just need to snd blade and oil the handle).

----------


## hunter63

> You want just the ones here in the house or all of them out of the vehicles and kits too?


Ha...that would take about two weeks......
Store bought knives are on the web...so I just listed some my trusty home brew tools.

----------


## DSJohnson

Steve Rick Folder.jpg a folder that a friend made for me.  I used it for EDC for several years but finally went to a lock blade.

----------


## Rick

I wondered where that knife went.

----------


## Zack

> Very first home made knife ever.....
> Industrial hacksaw blade.....top of a boot of sheath.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Second effort...hacksaw blade again....and most likely the most used of any knife except maybe the EDC SAK
> Garden and dandelion digger.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Bottom:
> ...


Nice file-knife!  I bought a file the other day at the flea market, hoping to make it into a knife.  It was super cheap and the guy had a bunch of other things that look like they'd be good for projects (other files, chisels, etc.), so maybe I'll go back.

----------


## hunter63

Long nights shift in a factory were responsible for all sorts of "crafts".......LOL.

I hear about y'all looking for old files and saw blades, used in our metal working operation......and recall the 55 gal steel drum or used and abused files we tossed and scrapped.
Bought them by the case.....Nicholson 6"-8"-12".....and industrial hack saw blades.

Although the knives I posted are not the pieces of working art that some of our members produce....These still are serviceable, and actually all been used.
Everyone should try to make one at some point....if for no other reason than to appreciate the time, effort and skill of knife making.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Long nights shift in a factory were responsible for all sorts of "crafts".......LOL.
> 
> I hear about y'all looking for old files and saw blades, used in our metal working operation......and recall the 55 gal steel drum or used and abused files we tossed and scrapped.
> Bought them by the case.....Nicholson 6"-8"-12".....and industrial hack saw blades.
> 
> Although the knives I posted are not the pieces of working art that some of our members produce....These still are serviceable, and actually all been used.
> Everyone should try to make one at some point....if for no other reason than to appreciate the time, effort and skill of knife making.


I've made several through the years and if you look in my first post in this thread there are 2 of them.  The one in the middle is a Green River pattern I made for my mother to use in the kitchen several years ago and then dad gave it back to me when mom passed away.  The one right below it I made and used a piece of old deer antler I had for the handle, but both knives are made from 1095 flat bar stock.  The little deer antler handled knife on the bottom is an old Boy Scout knife I rehandled, and the one on the far right is made from an old Russell buffalo skinner with leather scales and cord wrap handle.  I've made several more than that but gave a lot of them away to family and friends.  Even made one from a piece of galvanized sheet metal when I was in grade school 48 years ago and used a stick from a tree limb for the handle and gave to a friend.  He tells me he still has that one ! I cut the blade out with tin snips on that one !

----------


## hunter63

Very cool...
What is the second knife from the bottom?

----------


## Lamewolf

> Very cool...
> What is the second knife from the bottom?


That is a well worn and modified Pal RH36 from WWII era.  The mods (not by me) are an added clip point with semi sharp edge and they dehorned the top of the guard.  The kid offered it to me for 10 bucks and the sheath was falling apart so I bought it and made a new sheath for it.

----------


## hunter63

Did some rehab on a few myself......
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DSJohnson

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

These are the ones I have on me most of the time.  I am almost afraid to actually try and pile up all my knives in one spot.  I did that once while I was buying extra insurance for my firearms and my wife spotted a few that she had missed before.

----------


## DSJohnson

So can y'all see the photograph of the three folders I had in my pocket?

----------


## Rick

No. But I can see the ones you posted. Oh, you meant.....never mind.

I guess no one saw my name on your earlier post. Right there on the blade. Probably takes sharp eyesight (I slay myself).

----------


## DSJohnson

Thanks Rick....for everything...   :toomany:

----------


## DSJohnson

I have several of your old knives!

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet you do. Probably have a lot of mail addressed to me, too.

----------


## DSJohnson

No..No ..I have no mail that I can recall.

----------


## Lamewolf

> You want just the ones here in the house or all of them out of the vehicles and kits too?


Anything you want to show off (knife that is) ! :Ohmy:

----------


## Lamewolf

Here's a few more of the ones I made:

Top one was forged from a file then polished on a belt sander,
second one is made from a piece of broken sawmill blade
hunters.jpg

This one is made from an old leaf spring, rough cut to shape with a cutting torch,
then rough ground on a bench grinder then file and sand paper finished.  Took about one year
working on it in my spare time - its a beast !
mtnbowie.jpg

----------


## Rick

Most excellent. I like the pants too!

----------


## Enigma

here's a copy of the British MOD survival knife, I made a few years back. The sheath was made from a Fallow deer skin my brother bowshot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Arctic Fox

Nice looking knife enigma! Just curious cuz i thought deer skin was a thinner leather, but how well does the sheath hold up?

----------


## Enigma

It has worked fine. I have strapped it to a U.S issue leg holster extender I got from a bloke based in Perth WA, because I like the 2 large button up straps that go over my vietnam era webbing belt. I did the same for my BK2 sheath.

----------


## hunter63

Now isn't this more fun that looking at the store bought offerings?

Nice job LW and Big E.....I would be proud to carry and use any of those.

Y'all are much better at this than I am....

----------


## Rick

That is a fine knife and sheath.

----------


## Lamewolf

> here's a copy of the British MOD survival knife, I made a few years back. The sheath was made from a Fallow deer skin my brother bowshot.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now I really like that one !  COOL !

----------


## Enigma

It looked pretty cool when it was new. It's been beaten around a bit, so doesn't look anything like the image above anymore. :-)

----------


## MrFixIt

Here are some of hayshaker's knives he asked me to share with y'all...

hayknives.jpg

----------


## Lamewolf

> Here are some of hayshaker's knives he asked me to share with y'all...
> 
> hayknives.jpg


One of these days I gotta find me some flint and give that a try.  I've made a few crude arrowheads from small pieces I've found but would love to make a knife and a tomahawk from flint just to put on display.

----------


## hayshaker

Lamewolf how long you been knaping and hows your pressure flaking ok can help out just PM me well talk stone and bones.
mabe starting out with a pre sawn knife blank one where all you do is the pressure flaking to finish it out then halft to a handle.

----------


## DSJohnson

Knives.jpg  Okay so here a couple more of my knives.  I use these doing Living History Programing and reenacting mostly.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm still working on gathering them in one spot.....may take a while.

----------


## MrFixIt

> I'm still working on gathering them in one spot.....may take a while.


I was thinking about this yesterday evening myself...I'm still in the process as well...

----------


## 1stimestar

My very own Crash Blade.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DSJohnson

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DSJohnson

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DSJohnson

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DSJohnson

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Dang! Looks like the cat stole them. Nothin' worse than a theivin' cat that laughs about it.

----------


## DSJohnson

Thanks Rick

----------


## Rick

You got em back. That's good. Those cats are sneaky. I actually tried to fix the pics for you but they weren't showing up in Photoshop for some reason.

----------


## MrFixIt

This is the pic I wanted to post...jeez, I'm getting stoopid...


mikeys knives.jpg

----------


## Duece

Nice knives,really like that butterfly knife,i had one once, but apparently they are a prohibited weapon here in canada,lil bugger ended up costing me a lot more than it was worth....... Still want another one though lol
D

----------


## AmericanWolverine

Here's my Glock knife.

001.jpg

----------

